# Thinking of switching to NETZERO



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I have had AOL for the three years plus of having my computer. I am thinking of switching to net zero. I am computer challenged. I think I am supposed to make sure that dialing up will not be long distance. and wonder if net zero is a good service provider. It is cheaper, but is it good. I will appreciate any info. Thanks


----------



## kwooten (Feb 3, 2005)

i had netzero and hated it. it is a whole lot better than aol though ! try earthlink. that's what i have now and am very happy with it. netzero used to bill us double a lot of the time.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

People Pc is the best dial-up. 10 bucks a month~! www.peoplepec.com
It's what we had when we lived in Kentucky, and connection speeds were alot faster than other dial-up ISP's~! You also get unlimited access.  Our elderly neighbors have Net-zero and HATE it. We now have DSL, and if you can possibly get it in your area, I HIGHLY recommend you do so!


----------



## Christina (May 10, 2002)

I have Netzero High speed ($15, but sometimes you get sign up for a year and get it for $10/month for the first year) and have no problems with it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Outside of ISPs with proxy setups, such as AOL and MSN, all Internet services are the same. They all use the same shared rack space and lease their connectivity through the same network providers.

[shameless_self-promotion]

I can give you Internet for $1/month less than PeoplePC, and I include toll-free tech support. If you have any difficulty whatsoever PM me and I'll help you personally.

http://thriftinternet.com

[/shameless_self-promotion]

Good luck!


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

Nevada I didnt know you did that. Does your service have a local number for me? Im in the Jasper,Carbon Hill, Nauvoo and Arley calling areas of Alabama


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

DrippingSprings said:


> Nevada I didnt know you did that. Does your service have a local number for me? Im in the Jasper,Carbon Hill, Nauvoo and Arley calling areas of Alabama


Check here:

http://thriftinternet.com/access.html


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

I paid 8.95 a month for people pc
9.95 a month for net zero
both good companies
I remember seeing an ad for 5.95 a month by some isp cant remember now.
net zero was fine for dial up never had any problems.
had them for years before i got dsl.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

People pc is now 9.95 a month


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I had net zero since they started six or seven years ago, until just a few months ago I went to dsl because of a 24.95 for life price. I used net zero high speed 14.95 month and liked it sooo much better than aol. I even tried broadband for a short two month spell and found my net zero worked just as fast at page loads. You tube is another story though. I can now watch videos with dsl that I could not with dial up. If I had to go to dial up again I would definitely use net zero again.


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

When we first ever went onto the Internet about 18 years ago we had the old version of AOL, then upgraded to their newer version. Both were horrible. We had NetZero when they were totally free but you had to use their browser and always had to wait for the ads to load and run at the top first before you could surf the web -- they were very slow. We had MSN for a few years and they were much better than those others (we also tried a few others but I can't even remember names, all bad). Tried once to get PeoplePC about 5 years ago and their page to set up and download service wouldn't even load so I took that as a sign of things to come and never went with them. At that same time DSL became available to us and now cable and we would never want to go back to dial-up. I even complain about cable being slow sometimes !!!

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

Thank you for all your in put. I think I will give netzero a try


----------



## bjba (Feb 18, 2003)

Check with WT.net out of Houston. I used their service until DSL became available to me. The service provided by WT.net is outstanding. $8.95 a month and the best service I have ever had, and a local Texas company I hated to change but DSL is DSL. 
http://www.wt.net/corp/dialup.php


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

I got dumped on Peoplepc by my old provider. It sucks. They gave me a speed up service that really works the other way. I am looking to move somwhere else, maybe Frys at 5.95 a month. As stated otherwhere, they all use the same wires and racks.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

jefferson said:


> I got dumped on Peoplepc by my old provider. It sucks. They gave me a speed up service that really works the other way. I am looking to move somwhere else, maybe Frys at 5.95 a month. As stated otherwhere, they all use the same wires and racks.


Turn off the web accelerator, and pages load blazin' fast (for dial-up, at-least)
I admit, we DID hate the free accelerator people pc gave. But, people pc has great prices,and support.


----------

